# AiO mit kleineren Lüftern bestücken?



## CadCad (29. August 2021)

Ich überlege schon eine Zeit wie ich mein System von den temperaturen verbessern kann.
Und so evtl. auch etwas "Lärm" dabei reduziere...

Dabei ist die größte Lärmquelle mein Prism auf der CPU , weswegen eine AiO schon lange überlegt ist.
Allerdings kann ich in meinem Gehäuse (Sharkoon M25-W) eigendlich keine Radis oben verbauen, wo aber genau dieser hin soll 
Wobei so ganz stimmt es nicht,  nen Radi würde reinpassen (sagen wir mal 240er).
Nur keine Lüfter mehr ohne das diese mit den Kühlerpakten des Board kolidieren würden, diese ragen leider 5mm zu weit in den Einbaubereich...

Da war meine Überlegung, wieso baut man nicht einfach 92er Lüfter unter den 240er Radi ?
Es gibt doch Fan Adapter 92 - 120 , welche sich da doch anbieten würden 
Dann käme ich an den Kühlkürpern vorbei.

Was meint ihr dazu ?

Oder gibts schmale Radiator/Lüfter Kombos mit max 30mm Höhe ?


Und nebenbei , was meint ihr zu der Alternative eine kleine 120er AiO anstelle des Rückseitigen Lüfters zu verbauen?
Auf die Idee hat mich die Kraken M22 Anleitung gebracht.
Wäre das nen sinnvoller Ersatz für den Prism ?


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (29. August 2021)

Nimm lieber einen gescheiten Luftkühler. Wenn du unbedingt Lust auf eine AIO hast und die Schläuche dafür lang genug sind, kannst du sie auch vorne verbauen (Anschlüsse nach unten).

Hast du denn eine AIO da und weißt, dass es oben nicht passt?


----------



## CadCad (29. August 2021)

TheGermanEngineer schrieb:


> Hast du denn eine AIO da und weißt, dass es oben nicht passt?


Ich hab unter dem Topgitter gemessen 33mm "Raum" bis die Kühlkörper kommen.
Zudem ragen diese in den 120er Einbaubereich rein, wenn ich von oben aufs Case schaue...

Und nein ich will keinen Towerklotz in dem Case, sonst wäre der Prism seinerzeit ja nicht rein gekommen 
zumal meine Ram 50mm hoch sind, wo viele Tower Probleme mit haben


----------



## Sinusspass (29. August 2021)

Warum nicht einfach die Lüfterkurve etwas absenken, oder wird der Ryzen jetzt schon 80°C warm?


----------



## CadCad (29. August 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach die Lüfterkurve etwas absenken, oder wird der Ryzen jetzt schon 80°C warm?


das ist doch schon gemacht 
gehört doch zu den basics...

Und ja der Ryzen wird , abhängig der Raumtemperatur 75-80° warm wenn ungünstig läuft.
Stresstest sogar drüber bis knapp 88
Da dreht der Prism dann doch gut hörbar auf um das ganze im Griff zu halten


----------



## Sinusspass (29. August 2021)

Man kann ja nie wissen...
Was sagt die Gehäusebelüftung? Ich hatte ne Weile mal einen 2700 unter einem Noctua Nh L9a und der wurde bei Standardeinstellungen 70°C warm, einfach weil das Board sich an die 65W Powerlimit gehalten hat.


----------



## CadCad (29. August 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Man kann ja nie wissen...
> Was sagt die Gehäusebelüftung?


wie meinen ?

die Gehäuselüfter drehen zu dem Zeitpunkt mit knapp 900u , 1000 wäre max.
Werden über VRM Temp geregelt. Normal sind ~600u


----------



## True Monkey (29. August 2021)

Schau dir mal meine Lüfter in Post 10870 an ....15mm   

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/der-lukue-bilderthread-ii.19794/page-272#post-10750279


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (29. August 2021)

An LP-Lüfter hätte ich jetzt auch erst mal gedacht, aber bei den genannten 33mm Platz dürfte es schon ohne Lüfter für viele Radiatoren eng werden. Ich würde vorne einbauen oder auf Luft gehen.


----------



## claster17 (29. August 2021)

Es gäbe noch die weniger elegante Variante die Lüfter außerhalb vom Gehäuse zu montieren.


----------



## valandil (30. August 2021)

claster17 schrieb:


> Es gäbe noch die weniger elegante Variante die Lüfter außerhalb vom Gehäuse zu montieren.


Das war mein erster Gedanke.

Radiator von innen und Lüfter von außen oben an das Gehäuse mit langen Schrauben fixieren. Wenn man noch eine bessere Optik will, kann man sich mit einem 3D Drucker eine Art Gehäuse für die Lüfter konstruieren um ein "Dach" zu basteln.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (30. August 2021)

Sharkoon schreibt selbst, dass nur vorne ein Radiator vorgesehen ist.


----------



## Shinna (31. August 2021)

Ich würde mal drüber nachdenken ein anderes Case zu kaufen. :O Ein Fractal Meshify C kriegt man inzwischen für schlappe 70€. Ein paar Arctic P12/14 PWM als Gehäuselüfter rein und fertig. Wenn es dann wirklich eine AIO werden soll - wozu bei einem R5 2600 der selbst unter Last nicht warm wird - dann halt noch ne Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280 in die Front. AIO in der Front sorgt für bessere CPU Temps. Im Deckel für bessere GPU Temps.


----------



## ApolloX30 (2. September 2021)

@CadCad ... Ist Blödsinn. Kleinere Lüfter = weniger Kühlleistung = höhere Drehzahl = lauter
Wäre mir zuviel Kompromiss dafür, das der Radi ggf garnicht passt.


----------

